# My cat hates windy weather..



## AaronR1074 (Dec 11, 2012)

So I had to close the door on poor Pipin today. Bad enough we had 40 mph winds and all kinds of rain keeping me from sleeping, but it kept Pipin awake as well. The poor guy is only 3.. and was beggin me for attention at like 4am. Just bouncin me with his head and licking my hair and meow meow moewing.. finaly just as the wind was dying down.. at like 6:30.. he calmed down so I re-opened the door, then at 7:00.. whole half hour before I wake up.. he just curls up next to me and passes out.

Ugh.. anybody else have cats with this issue? How do you deal with it? I hate to shut him out but sometimes it's the only way. Luckily he didn't get into the scratching on the door thing.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Both of mine hate it too. I've never really found any solution aside from waiting for it to die down, I'm afraid.

Don't feel bad about having to shut your door. We humans need to get our rest, and sometimes cats will actually decide to just go to sleep if pestering the owner for attention stops being an option, so it may have made things easier for Pipin too.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

My cats jump at the slightest noise. Luckily here in Southern California the winds don't get too bad but when they do, any sort of noise sets them off. I haven't experienced them wanting attention. It may be that the wind was keeping him awake so he was like, well, I am awake, you should be to.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Blowing like crazy all last night and today in SE Virginia, too!! Only thing I've noticed is the cats are preferring to be inside even though it's a very blamy 55 degrees here for January. I have very good windows and doors so they block alot of noise.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

My 2 and the stray all hate the wind. My skittish one will want to come right back inside if there's a small breeze. I was on my deck (2nd floor) with the stray when that crazy derecho came through last June. Rather than go in his sturdy little house, he nearly flew off the deck to go hide under something on the ground. 

Do you have a kitty condo or something he can curl up in? Maybe that would make him feel safe.


----------

